# Who said Capoeria dosent work?



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

boom!

that was pretty cool!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

This is the next big thing that needs to come to UFC.

Capoeira is more showboating than it is an actual martial art, but it's still pretty deadly.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

That reminds me my Tekken days, just keep the ****er jumping and kicking randomly until it hits something or something hits him 

I agree with Imy, it'd give almost an artistic show for the nay sayers. Flying men. An acrobatic show with the occasional elbow to the nose


----------



## jaxx007 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. Remided me of Rampage getting knocked out and hanging through the ropes over in PRIDE. What a kick!!!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

That was pretty cool, given a bit longer in the ring I don't reckon he could keep that sort of thing up. Still it's a good fight novelty I guess.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

way to represent


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

dude! what a video! fantastic!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

lucky to land a low percentage move - opponent bad defence....great celebration imo stick to capoeira for your celebrations you will not get far dancing in a fight at a high level event.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

He EDDIE GORDO'ed him.....

See, if the other bloke had wrestled him, it would of gone very differently. Im not sold on Capoeria being effective at all....that guy got lucky.....****in awesome though


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

why where his hands at waist hieght? that bloke looks in good shape tho very explosive.


----------

